# HELP first commercial bid!!!



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I got this small commecial lot, I might be doing some landscaping on and they wanted a bid on winter snow removal. I want to give them a per push price that includes the sidewalks also(not much sidewalk to clean) I also want to give them one price for the whole winter. Any help??? I have included 2 pictures one has redlines outling the perimeter and the side walks. I live in Pittsburgh Pa. Thanks!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

first go back on google earth measure and calculate the square footage.you can also go there and use a measuring wheel to get it, and then determine how long it will takeyou to plow. for the seasonal youll want to get an average for snowfalls in your area. also figure out where they want the snow pushed to.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;561542 said:


> first go back on google earth measure and calculate the square footage.you can also go there and use a measuring wheel to get it, and then determine how long it will takeyou to plow. for the seasonal youll want to get an average for snowfalls in your area. also figure out where they want the snow pushed to.


ok thanks anyone else have any idea of some numbers?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how long will it take you? hour? hour and a half? figure out ur price per hour and see how long it will take


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

deere615;561686 said:


> ok thanks anyone else have any idea of some numbers?


if you get the sqaure ft. measurements that will make it easier to determine the amount of time it will take, then you use the hourly rate you come up with and you got your price. always measure first before giving a price, and take into account obstacles(lightpoles, islands, having to backdrag, etc.) and allow yourself a little more times for those.im still learning a lot myself so i wont be able to help you much on figuring your hourly rate but im good with the measurements and such.. one more suggestion would be to join SIMA, its well worth the money and in a week of being a member i tripled my knowledge in this business...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will have to check out SIMA, i saw it in your sig.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Some things to consider. Salt, hours of operation, stacking location, level of risk ( ie. private or public property ). Trigger level too.

These things can add up on time. Looking at the property probably 15 minutes to shovel, 30-45 minutes to plow. 

I wouldn't consider a closed end contract for anyone. If your being a super nice guy you might consider a cost stablization factor if there are xx events and never cap salt applications. The dollars are your issue in how much you charge ... Maybe $125 hr more/less.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I dont think he wants to learn HOW to bid.

He just wants you to give him a price


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I got a pretty good idea what to bid


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

On larger properties like this, I get in my truck, start a stop watch and drive around it going the speed I would be plowing. Stop and back up just like you would be plowing. Take that time and multiply it by the number of times you would have to do that. (width of area / 90% of your blade width= number of passes)

This is only a guess, but it can be very accurate after practice.

You you can figure out your hourly rate. Don't give them a seasonal contract your first time doing it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

QuadPlower;562927 said:


> On larger properties like this, I get in my truck, start a stop watch and drive around it going the speed I would be plowing. Stop and back up just like you would be plowing. Take that time and multiply it by the number of times you would have to do that. (width of area / 90% of your blade width= number of passes)
> 
> This is only a guess, but it can be very accurate after practice.
> 
> You you can figure out your hourly rate. Don't give them a seasonal contract your first time doing it.


Thanks thats not a bad idea. I don't think I will be doing this though. The owner is foreign and he thinks my prices are to high. The guy that did it before used to work for the company and he did it on the side so he was pretty cheap I think


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Get a 3/4 ton or 1 ton if you're going to do any sort of commercial work.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

QuadPlower;562927 said:


> On larger properties like this, I get in my truck, start a stop watch and drive around it going the speed I would be plowing. Stop and back up just like you would be plowing. Take that time and multiply it by the number of times you would have to do that. (width of area / 90% of your blade width= number of passes)
> 
> This is only a guess, but it can be very accurate after practice.
> 
> You you can figure out your hourly rate. Don't give them a seasonal contract your first time doing it.


or you can save gas and just calculate square footage and apply simple formulas to calculate the amount of time it would take...


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

This is funny


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

deere615;563025 said:


> Thanks thats not a bad idea. I don't think I will be doing this though. The owner is foreign and he thinks my prices are to high. The guy that did it before used to work for the company and he did it on the side so he was pretty cheap I think


dont you love the beer money plowers. like i was told in a post submit proof of insurance wit your bid.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;563433 said:


> dont you love the beer money plowers. like i was told in a post submit proof of insurance wit your bid.


ya I guess he would go in early for work and do it. So I guess the boss thinks my price should be close to his, I tried explaing why mine was higher but he didn't want to here it. I am not doing any work for them because they already ripped me off, he was mad because he thought I was going to spray there weeds and then pull them out of the ground meanwhile it said nothing in the contract I gave them about pulling weeds


----------

